# breeding help



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

hello everyone :hi: 

bride: eve
groom:evan

tank status:
20gallontank
82degrees
ph unknown [help]
cups placed 
airpump [remove vs stay]

the groom hasn't been making the nest(he has made nest b4)
but does chase eve around. eve is ready big bellied white spot. just she seems 2 b stressed out colors turn lighter n have horizontal lines. poor her

any tips on helpping them have a good spawn?


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I have NO idea, sorry, I have the same problem. I was all ready to breed one of my males, because he has made a bubble nest before, but he just chased the female around and actually attacked her. Now I have her in with my other male, and he flares at her, but has made a bubble nest, but I think she is too stressed to spawn now...sorry I couldn't help...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How long have they been in the tank together?


----------



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

well i got him an other female put her in 2day
but she got madd stress once the male start chasin her


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to condition them with foods high in protein and fat for a while before you try to breed them. You can't just throw them in a tank together and expect them to spawn.


----------



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> You need to condition them with foods high in protein and fat for a while before you try to breed them. You can't just throw them in a tank together and expect them to spawn.



ya i have i been feedin it bloodworms


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This needs to be done seperately, and in great water (waterchanges every 2-3 days), temps of 80-82 degrees, and fed 2-3 times a day for 2 weeks in the least.


----------



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

should i get stress coat?


----------

